# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Stopped TRT to get pregnant- Here is my Log with progress and results etc.

## PistolPete33

OK, backstory: Been on TRT for 10 years. Off and on took HCG typically at 1000 units per week. The past 6 months I've been taking about 2000 units per week of HCG. Last year I came off TRT for about 4 months but had too much going on such as recovering from surgery and I jumped back on. I crashed HARD last time when I came off so tried doing things a little different this time around. I tore my bicep tendon in August and basically at that point I dropped my TRT dose to just 70mg/week and only took one injection per week instead of my typical every 3.5 days. I haven't been lifting just doing cardio and some cable stuff so I'm not sure how bad my strength has dropped.

I thought my rotator cuff was also torn but it's not. Been massive pain but MRI showed it's fine just major swelling and bursitis in the shoulder so I started PT last week and it's already starting to improve so that's exciting. Anyways, I had my yearly physical last week with full blood panels. My Test numbers came back at 227 with a range of 250 - 1100. The blood was drawn 1 week since my previous shot which was on Dec 2nd. During this time I've felt fine and figured my numbers would have been higher. I originally planned on coming off in September but decided I might as well do it now with the numbers being so low. I do have a child with my ex wife and I wasn't on when we started trying. That literally happened in the first month that we tried so this is def. frustrating.

The reason for coming off is we want to have a baby and she's been off birth control since August of 2020. She's had tests done and she's totally fine as far as ovulation etc. I've done some home Semen tests and they came back as not adequate. When I was off last year I met with an Endo and he ordered a Semen analysis but I never got it done. I will contact him within the next 6 weeks and see if I can get a starting point there and will prob. run a blood panel around the 6 to 8 week mark. 

I'm going to start PCT tomorrow taking 50mg Clomid day one and 100mg day two and for the next 6 weeks. I'm starting with 50mg on day one to see how I react to it. Often Clomid gives me a massive headache so I would rather taper it to limit that. I will also take Nolva at 40mg per day for 2-3 weeks and then drop that to 20mg per day for up to 6 weeks total. Will continue taking Clomid at 50mg per day for the duration of the next 6 months or until we have a pregnancy. I'm also going to run HCG at 2500 units per week for the next month and maybe longer. Haven't decided on that yet.

- Today Dec 15th- is 13 days since last injection of 70mg Test E. I've felt fine up until today. I didn't sleep well last night but I've had brain fog and been beyond tired all day long. I actually took 2 naps today once before I went to the gym and again after. Not sure if it's just a coincidence or if this is a sign that my levels have bottomed out. I'm hoping tomorrow I don't feel this drained. When I came off last time I never felt right for the entire duration of being off. I'm hopeful this time will be a different story.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 14: OK, so I feel OK today. Don't have the brain fog that I had yesterday but do have a dull headache. It's a very snowy day out here today so literally doing nothing. Not going to the gym. I did my PT exercises for my shoulder but overall I feel fine. I started with Clomid today and no issues. I only took the 50mg and plan on bumping up to 100mg tomorrow. Nothing to really report.

----------


## kelkel

Following!

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 15: So, today started out great. I felt great all morning. I woke up had my breakfast and then took 50mg of Clomid. My libido was really strong this morning which I was happy about. I then went to the gym and did cardio for a half hour, some light weights, and my PT for my shoulder. All was good. Came home and went out Christmas shopping with the fiance and around 4pm I started getting that brain fog feeling again. I remember this from when I came off last year. It's kind of hard to describe but like a weird headache type feeling but things just feel foggy. It's not crippling to any extent just don't feel myself. Back home enow and took the other 50mg of Clomid. I will likely split it up for the first few days to see how sides are. I didn't expect to take it at 6pm and should have taken the second one around 1pm. 

Aside from the brain fog I'm still feeling I feel OK. I haven't crashed YET. Last year when I came off I remember being at the gym and on the cable cross over and I literally started weeping. Full tears of sadness and I was thinking about my ex who I hate more than anyone else in this world. haha. Last time I also lost my libido almost completely so I'm hoping that doesn't happen this time. That was hands-down the most challenging part of coming off. My fiance would want to fool around and I was making excuses not to. Maybe this time will be different. Fingers crossed.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 16: Feeling about the same. Not much of the brain fog going on today so that's been great. Took Clomid at 50mg in the morning and then another 50mg around noon time. No issues so far. I didn't really do anything today as my son was sick so literally just hung out all day. Not much to report. I do feel a little Chest anxiety but not sure what's going on there. Anyways, other than that I haven't crashed hard as of yet and I've been pretty stable mentally.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 17: Still feeling pretty good. A little brain fog but nothing bad. I slept like crap last night but I'm not tired. Went to the gym and slowly starting to be able to do more there now that my shoulder is starting to feel better.

Took 50mg Clomid this morning and the other 50mg at 1:30. Not sure if I will just take 100 mg in the morning or keep splitting the dosage. Might keep it split for a week or so. My Nolva comes in today so I will start on that as soon as it arrives. Before anyone gives me crap about not having everything on hand prior I decided to come off on a spur of the moment decision based on my last Test numbers. I did have Clomid on tap and knew I could get the Nolva within a week.

Not much to report. So far so good. Haven't crashed yet. Still have my libido but obv. not like it was when I was on cycle over the summer.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 18: I'm pretty certain I'm getting sick. My son is super sick with a nasty cough, congestion, and fever since Sunday. (today is Tuesday). I've felt off today and getting congested. Praying I don't catch what he has but it's looking like I'm going to be. I had PT this morning and that went fine. Right after was planning on going to the gym but felt kinda weird so went home instead to wait it out. Then, just decided not to go as I was feeling lazy.

A couple things: I started taking Clomid this morning at 40mg. Not sure if that was why I was feeling weird after PT or if something else is going on or who knows. Last night my fiance and I had sex and no issues there. No erection issues, lasting too long or too short. Everything worked as it should so I'm happy about that. Hopefully this will continue.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 19: Day 19 was pure hell. Tuesday night I started getting sick and by the time I went to bed I was full on sick. 101.7 fever, chest congestion and cough like I haven't felt in a long time. Wednesday was pure hell. I didn't sleep at all Tuesday night and I could barely breath on Wednesday. Fever lasted the entire day. Tyleonol did help to bring it down and mostly keep it under control. I only took 50mg climid and 40 of Nolva as I didn't want anything to potentially make me feel worse. Nothing to report on coming of TRT though. lmao

I have noticed that I do seem to be more emotional. When watching TV or commercials I've been tearing up. Not sure if it's because I've been stuck in the house and sick but I'm guessing it's not.

----------


## Cylon357

> Day 19: Day 19 was pure hell. Tuesday night I started getting sick and by the time I went to bed I was full on sick. 101.7 fever, chest congestion and cough like I haven't felt in a long time. Wednesday was pure hell. I didn't sleep at all Tuesday night and I could barely breath on Wednesday. Fever lasted the entire day. Tyleonol did help to bring it down and mostly keep it under control. I only took 50mg climid and 40 of Nolva as I didn't want anything to potentially make me feel worse. Nothing to report on coming of TRT though. lmao
> 
> *I have noticed that I do seem to be more emotional. When watching TV or commercials I've been tearing up*. Not sure if it's because I've been stuck in the house and sick but I'm guessing it's not.


Say hello to clomids 2nd chemical, zuclomiphene! Enclomiphene is the one we really want instead of clomid.

Peep the link for all I know on the subject

https://forums.steroid.com/hormone-r...formation.html

----------


## kelkel

Here's an interesting write up on it:


https://www.fda.gov/media/159043/download

----------


## Cylon357

> Here's an interesting write up on it:
> 
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/media/159043/download


That may be one of the items linked in the mentioned post, but I can't remember for sure

----------


## PistolPete33

I was just talking about this a week or so ago with someone at the gym. He's coming off TRT because he needs surgery and he said his doctor is going to prescribe this to him. I haven't looked into it but def. will.






> Say hello to clomids 2nd chemical, zuclomiphene! Enclomiphene is the one we really want instead of clomid.
> 
> Peep the link for all I know on the subject
> 
> https://forums.steroid.com/hormone-r...formation.html

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 20: Day 20 was another day just sick on the couch. Cough has gotten a little better and fever finally broke right before bed. Thank god. Not sure how I'm feeling with regards to TRT or lack thereof because I feel like death. haha

one thing I did notice is that my Testes have gotten smaller in the past few days. Not sure if it is something to do with being sick, or what else may be going on. Def. something I need to monitor

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 21: Stick sick but feeling better. I ventured out of the house this morning to do some last minute Christmas shopping. I wrapped all my presents and now I feel like I've worked a 20 hour day. haha. No fever so that's good

I won't be back in the gym until Tuesday. This is the longest I've been out of the gym all year. I will have 1 week back before the gym is a Shit-Show for a few weeks. So far today I'm not feeling emotional so that's a plus.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 22 and 23: Yesterday was Christmas Eve and today obviously Christmas.  :Smilie: . I'm still sick but getting a little better. I wish I tasted to see if I had the Flu because I'm certain I did. I'm about 60% a week later. Still have my cough and congestion, headache, etc. Yesterday we went out for Christmas Eve and I felt horrible. I was dizzy for a few hours. I feel a little this way now as well. I've been really emotional the past few days so I hate this part of the process. Even got into an argument with my fiance last night because she was upset when I said it bothers me that I don't see my son on Christmas Day. We have him Christmas Eve so he always sleeps over and we do Christmas that morning. She kept sayin how I wish I was with my old family blah blah blah. 

Today, I'm not as emotional so that's a good thing. I posted a pic of my dad yesterday (he passed a few years ago) and was nearly weeping when I posted it. Today isn't as bad. I'm def. more moody than I typically am. I haven't had a morning erection in some time but being so sick I have no idea if it's because of lack of test or just being completely run down. I'm praying this coming week I will be feeling better and this log will be a better representation of that's going on.

----------


## Cylon357

> Day 22 and 23: Yesterday was Christmas Eve and today obviously Christmas. . I'm still sick but getting a little better. I wish I tasted to see if I had the Flu because I'm certain I did. I'm about 60% a week later. Still have my cough and congestion, headache, etc. Yesterday we went out for Christmas Eve and I felt horrible. I was dizzy for a few hours. I feel a little this way now as well. I've been really emotional the past few days so I hate this part of the process. Even got into an argument with my fiance last night because she was upset when I said it bothers me that I don't see my son on Christmas Day. We have him Christmas Eve so he always sleeps over and we do Christmas that morning. *She kept sayin how I wish I was with my old family blah blah blah.*  
> 
> Today, I'm not as emotional so that's a good thing. I posted a pic of my dad yesterday (he passed a few years ago) and was nearly weeping when I posted it. Today isn't as bad. I'm def. more moody than I typically am. I haven't had a morning erection in some time but being so sick I have no idea if it's because of lack of test or just being completely run down. I'm praying this coming week I will be feeling better and this log will be a better representation of that's going on.


She was saying that about herself or about you? Either one is not good, but if she was saying it about her, that's some bad juju, man.

Does she understand what you are going through right now? Sounds like maybe she doesn't understand the scope of your recovery.

----------


## PistolPete33

she struggles HARD with my previous marriage. Like really hard. The fact that I had such a serious relationship before her and had a kid was a lot for her to handle. In her defense, she was young when we met. I was 41 and she was 24. She always swore she would never date a guy with a kid and she ended up doing just that. She has some Retroactive Jealousy of my previous relationship so I can understand that. When I said I was sad I don't spend Christmas with my son she took it that I would rather be with my ex wife and him and be a family again. I guess it's like if someone cheats on you then in my mind they literally had the most over the top hardcore sex scene ever. I've never been cheated on that I know of but that's what I would imagine. haha

She understands the ups and downs right now but I'm not sure fully. I told her she's going to have to be way more patient with me and deal with the potential mood swings I'm going to be going thru. There is no way around that as my hormones are all messed up right now and my body is fighting itself to be "Normal". 





> She was saying that about herself or about you? Either one is not good, but if she was saying it about her, that's some bad juju, man.
> 
> Does she understand what you are going through right now? Sounds like maybe she doesn't understand the scope of your recovery.

----------


## XnavyHMCS

> she struggles HARD with my previous marriage. Like really hard. The fact that I had such a serious relationship before her and had a kid was a lot for her to handle. In her defense, she was young when we met. I was 41 and she was 24. She always swore she would never date a guy with a kid and she ended up doing just that. She has some Retroactive Jealousy of my previous relationship so I can understand that. When I said I was sad I don't spend Christmas with my son she took it that I would rather be with my ex wife and him and be a family again. I guess it's like if someone cheats on you then in my mind they literally had the most over the top hardcore sex scene ever. I've never been cheated on that I know of but that's what I would imagine. haha
> 
> She understands the ups and downs right now but I'm not sure fully. I told her she's going to have to be way more patient with me and deal with the potential mood swings I'm going to be going thru. There is no way around that as my hormones are all messed up right now and my body is fighting itself to be "Normal".


Hey Pistol,
Good luck on the pregnancy attempt. Sounds like you are on the right track with the PCT etc...

No offense Pistol, but what is / was she thinking when she embarked on a journey with an older man (or woman in any case); was she thinking that you were some kind of tabula rasa, some kind of virgin? When you date with people over their early thirties, the vast majority of the individuals are going to come into the relationship with baggage; extensive or otherwise, but a past, none the less. She has to clear her mind about this, it sounds a bit immature (meaning no insult to her / you). I don't liken this little boy to the experience of cheating; not at all.

Good luck, and I hope all works out for you and the missus...

----------


## PistolPete33

So, we were never supposed to be a real relationship. We hooked up one night and neither of us were looking for a relationship. No idea how it even happened to be totally honest. We just got along and things progressed and things were great so it just worked. She said when we were first fooling around that she wouldn't date me because I have a kid but was open to having fun. That lasted about a month and then we were somehow living together etc. She doesn't care who I slept with or what I did but as far as having a family and things she's never experienced she struggles. I get it to a big extent. It's a lot like knowing things you wife or gf did with her exes. If you knew all the gory details it would likely bother most people.

She isn't immature by any stretch just as a really difficult time with my having an ex wife and a kid with her. It's prob. worse lately bc the ex has been suing for the past several years so I think that makes her more angry about it all.






> Hey Pistol,
> Good luck on the pregnancy attempt. Sounds like you are on the right track with the PCT etc...
> 
> No offense Pistol, but what is / was she thinking when she embarked on a journey with an older man (or woman in any case); was she thinking that you were some kind of tabula rasa, some kind of virgin? When you date with people over their early thirties, the vast majority of the individuals are going to come into the relationship with baggage; extensive or otherwise, but a past, none the less. She has to clear her mind about this, it sounds a bit immature (meaning no insult to her / you). I don't liken this little boy to the experience of cheating; not at all.
> 
> Good luck, and I hope all works out for you and the missus...

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 24: One thing that is REALLY concerning me is the size of my testes currently. They are nearly GONE. Def. nervous about this and now sure what's going on. I'm hoping this will change ASAP but I never remember them getting this small ever. Still taking Nolva and Clomid and HCG . I had half morning wood this morning so not sure if that's good or bad. It's better than having no morning wood but now to where I want to be. I'm also starting to feel better from my cold or Flu. Although, I got ready for the gym this morning and literally went to leave and my stomach wouldn't let me. Started having major abdominal issues and decided to stay home. I will hit the gym tomorrow for sure though. It's the longest I've been outside the gym in years with the exception of the 10 days I missed when I had my hip replacement.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 25: So, it seems that my testes are now starting to come back. Hoping they keep this track and don't shrink way back down. They are prob. the size they typically are while I'm on TRT. Still sick but getting better each day. I hit the gym today for the first time in over a week. I did back and went light but got a decent workout in. I didn't do much cardio because of my chest cold but did an easy 10 min on the eliptical. I think my libido is coming back so that could be good. Hopefully will have sex tonight. I had PT this afternoon on my shoulder and that went well. No morning wood this morning.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 26: My PT gave me approval to start doing some pressing exercises. So, I went to the gym and did a chest workout. She wanted me to limit the range of motion to about 50-60% so not getting a stretch at the bottom etc. HOLY SHIT, I'm weak. Was literally doing 90lbs on the Hammer Strength machines and it was HARD. A far cry from the 400+lbs. I was typically doing. Obviously, I haven't done any chest pressing for over 4 months so I expected weakness but not this bad.

Emotionally I feel pretty good. I haven't crashed like I did last time so I'm happy about that. My sex drive is lacking hard but again that's to be expected. I don't have any brain fog and I'm slowly starting to feel better from being sick all last week. Still taking my Nolva, Clomid, and HCG .

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 27: Pretty much the same. Still getting over this cold but getting better each day. I did arms at the gym and I will say that I'm shocked how weak I am. It's basically embarrassing at this point. I'm also sooooooo sore it isn't even funny. My entire body hurts like I haven't felt this before. haha. My fiancé wanted to have sex but I denied her because I wasn't in the mood. Def. not a good thing. I don't remember having any morning wood and my testes are about the same size.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 28: Again no issues. Did legs at the gym this morning but went super light. I'm sure they will kill me tomorrow. haha. I feel OK over all and not angry or depressed or anything so I'm happy about that part. I'm sure my strength will slowly recover and hopefully so won't my sex drive. I'm still crazy sore though so that sucks.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 29: A half erection again this morning. Zero sex drive like none. it was New Years and I didn't even want to have sex. We used to have sex pretty much daily and it's been a few weeks now and I'm not even mad about it. I'm def. concerned with that. I know it's like exercise you just need to do it but not wanting it at all is not normal for me. Strength in the gym is WAYYYYYY down. I'm doing less than half the weight I typically was doing. Keep in mind this is because I have an injury, and I haven't been lifting for the past few months so just been slowly getting back to the weights. Hopefully in the next month my shoulder will be healed and I can start lifting heavy again. Aside from all that I feel decent.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 30: one month since last injection. Still feel decent. Zero Sex drive but hopefully that will start to change in the coming weeks. Right now that's my biggest concern. My testes are about the same size. They seem to change size during the day getting bigger and smaller. mentally I feel fine. I am tired though like often take a nap during the day. I'm also in between jobs so I haven't worked in a few weeks. I start my new job next Monday so hopefully that will help. I skipped the gym because I just wasn't motivated to go. My timing was wrong with my PCT meds so I will have to go 1 day without Clomid. Not a huge deal but I def. should have planned this better. That said, I wasn't planning on coming off I just decided once I saw my Test results at my last physical.

----------


## Cylon357

Not to muddle up your log, but I would take a look at Tongkat Ali (aka Longjack) and Dermacrine (at least for a week or so). I can STILL tell when longjack kicks in (and it only needs a couple of days), even on TRT. Random boners just pop up. And dermacrine... man, that made "Cylon Jr" so riled up, he woke me up one night. I can't remember if we talked about those or not, just putting them out there.

----------


## PistolPete33

I actually have LongJack on hand and I used it last time but I didn't notice anything at all from it. Maybe I will start it up tomorrow and take it for a week or two and see if anything happens. The libido issue is what will do me in. I remember last time that's one of the main reasons I jumped back on. Never tried Dermacrine so I will look into it now. Thanks





> Not to muddle up your log, but I would take a look at Tongkat Ali (aka Longjack) and Dermacrine (at least for a week or so). I can STILL tell when longjack kicks in (and it only needs a couple of days), even on TRT. Random boners just pop up. And dermacrine... man, that made "Cylon Jr" so riled up, he woke me up one night. I can't remember if we talked about those or not, just putting them out there.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 31: Today was TOUGH.... I went to the gym and did chest. My shoulder is feeling a little better so that's progress. Strength is down dramatically but I can deal. The real issue came when I got home and decided to do a tune up on my car. I couldn't find one of my ratchets and spent an hour looking for it and couldn't find it. I completely lost my mind. I haven't been that angry in a long long time. Literally yelling and swearing. (I never do this). Then, I crashed for about an hour or so and took a nap. Been run down for the better part of the day. Today was the day that I also didn't take any Clomid. Not sure if that has anything to do with how I feel. 

I'm thinking that I should be on the verge of starting to recover. Hopefully over the nest few weeks things start improving.

----------


## Cylon357

> I actually have LongJack on hand and I used it last time but I didn't notice anything at all from it. Maybe I will start it up tomorrow and take it for a week or two and see if anything happens. The libido issue is what will do me in. I remember last time that's one of the main reasons I jumped back on. Never tried Dermacrine so I will look into it now. Thanks


Try the longjack at 300mg or so per day. I've had good luck with that dose. The dermarcine.... seems like I was doing one or two pumps in the evening, though the recommended dosage is higher. Be aware that it MIGHT be suppressive... That is not clear to me. The main ingredient is DHEA, BUT there is evidently an older formula that may have had 1-DHEA (the prohormone'ish thing) instead. Just something to keep in mind. Even if it does have 1-DHEA, it might not matter with all the clomid you are on, but maybe.

----------


## PistolPete33

I will try taking Longjack at 300mg per day. I just ordered some more as I only have enough for a week or so. Hopefully I will have some progress with it.

Rant: Last night when we were eating dinner I made a comment that I was tired. My fiance responded that I needed to get things together because I've been tired and cranky a lot lately. Ummmm yeah..... I came off TRT and my hormones are in a tailspin. She said "I go thru the same every month when I have my period and I pull my shit together." Wait what???? THIS IS NOT THE SAME..... Yes, your hormones are impacted during your period but they are not STOPPED. I explained to her that my body basically doesn't have testosterone right now so I'm at a major low point. I'm trying to keep my crabbiness in check but it's hard. My motivation for everything right now is way down and my energy levels are in the toilet because I CAME OFF TRT.... UGH.

----------


## Cuz

> I will try taking Longjack at 300mg per day. I just ordered some more as I only have enough for a week or so. Hopefully I will have some progress with it.
> 
> Rant: Last night when we were eating dinner I made a comment that I was tired. My fiance responded that I needed to get things together because I've been tired and cranky a lot lately. Ummmm yeah..... I came off TRT and my hormones are in a tailspin. She said "I go thru the same every month when I have my period and I pull my shit together." Wait what???? THIS IS NOT THE SAME..... Yes, your hormones are impacted during your period but they are not STOPPED. I explained to her that my body basically doesn't have testosterone right now so I'm at a major low point. I'm trying to keep my crabbiness in check but it's hard. My motivation for everything right now is way down and my energy levels are in the toilet because I CAME OFF TRT.... UGH.


Yeah that would be hard for me to deal with right there. Tuff spot man, hopefully your woman realizes whats going on and not just some “crabby mood” Id be pretty heated to say the least

----------


## PistolPete33

I agree it set me off. I'm not sure she truly understands the sacrifice coming off. It's not like stopping a typical medication it is literally the hormone that makes a man a man. HAHA. I tried explaining to her that the high I get when doing a blast and how amazing I feel with regards to everything is exactly the opposite of what I'm feeling now. I'm def. tired no doubt and I def. don't have the energy I typically have and I'm def. more irritable but overall I'm not as bad as I expected. I also figure I'm at or around my lowest point or just starting to make it over that hump. Time will tell over the next few weeks.






> Yeah that would be hard for me to deal with right there. Tuff spot man, hopefully your woman realizes whats going on and not just some “crabby mood” Id be pretty heated to say the least

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 32: Today was much better than yesterday. Started my day at PT and they did the reevaluation. They are happy with my progress so that's a plus. Went to the gym and did arms. Was able to do a little bit moderate weight so that was good. Again, I'm more focused on my recovery from my injury at this point. But, overall my training has been OK.

Today was day 2 taking Longjack as I took my first dosage last night. My Clomid arrived today as well so I was able to take 100mg again. I didn't have any yesterday and because I was running out I only took 50mg for 4 days prior. I will continue taking 100mg for another week or two and then drop down to just 50mg/day until I get bloodwork at 3 months.

I have somewhat of a libido today so that's encouraging. I was even looking at a little porn so that's more like me. haha. I haven't looked at anything for the past month because I haven't had the desire. Could be the LongJack, Clomid, or Placebo but hopefully this trend will continue.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 33: Woke up this morning with a full on erection. Def. happy about that as that hasn't happened in several weeks. Been taking Longjack so not sure if that's why or the increase of Clomid or just a coincidence but hopefully things are improving. My libido is a little better than it has been. Strength in the gym is obviously still down. Did back today and struggled a bit but at least I'm still going. I haven't been as tired today as I have been also.

----------


## Cylon357

> Day 33: Woke up this morning with a full on erection. Def. happy about that as that hasn't happened in several weeks. Been taking Longjack so not sure if that's why or the increase of Clomid or just a coincidence but hopefully things are improving. My libido is a little better than it has been. Strength in the gym is obviously still down. Did back today and struggled a bit but at least I'm still going. I haven't been as tired today as I have been also.


Man, the first time I took longjack, it was about day 3 when I was like "oh ho! what's this then?!?!" when Cylon Jr just popped his head up (so to speak), somewhat randomly. I think it works better for nattys or semi-nattys, and would probably make a good PCT add on supp (though not a substitute for SERMs, obviously).

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 34: Slept like total crap last night. Woke up with a headache and just a long day overall. Did chest in the gym and was able to go up to a whopping 180lbs on the Hammer Strength incline press so I'm happy about that as it wasn't hurting my shoulder. A far cry from the 400lbs. I used to do but since my injury I'm just happy to be able to do some pressing. I had PT also and she was very happy about my progress and we did some new exercises.

Aside from that no mood swings or anything. Feeling mostly pretty good. Libido is maybe a 3 or 4 out of 10. I'm usually 12 out of 10. haha. But, I think things are going in the right direction. Still taking 100mg. Clomid but dropped the Nolva down to 20mg.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 35: Tired today. Woke up early and couldn't fall back asleep. Def. stressed about going to court with my ex wife (she always wants more money) and starting a new job next week. I had solid morning wood so that's great. I did arms at the gym and I've made some more progress since last week. Strength seems to be slowly starting to come back. My shoulder felt really good today so that's great.

Ive been super emotional today though. Watching a cheesy movie and literally tearing up for no reason. UGH. Hopefully tomorrow will be better and I will have some more energy and be less emotional.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 36: Last night we had sex and it was great. No erection issues, no libido issues, nothing. Everything worked as it should so I'm happy about that. Orgasm wasn't very intense but I kind of expect that for a bit anyways because of everything going on. I did shoulders for the first time at the gym today in over 5 months and it went pretty well. Kept it super light but was good to be able to do it. I'm not emotional today so that's a plus. The only real issue is that I'm really tired and took another nap today. I'm hoping this is because I'm between jobs so the past 3 weeks I haven't been working. I start my new job on Monday so hopefully that will change.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 37: It's been 3 weeks since I started PCT. I've had 2 days in the past week where I had to get up 6 or 7 times to pee in the middle of the night. No idea what's going on there but hopefully it was just a strange night. Went to the gym today and did back and my strength is starting to return. Was able to lift a little more than I have been and my shoulder is improving as well. Still tired during the day and I start my new job tomorrow so we'll see if that changes.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 38: started my new job today and wasn’t tired all day so I’m thinking I’ve been tired because I haven’t been doing much the past few weeks. Went to the gym after work and it was a shit show. Way too busy and I almost left. I stayed and did chest and it was much better. Shoulder feels better and strength was up a tony bit. Libido is just ok. 

Still taking Longjack, Clomid at 100mg and Nolva 20mg per day

----------


## Test Monsterone

That’s the thing about coming off for me, too. Other than not being super motivated to work out and my sex drive diminishing (which is kind of good in a way; not horny 24/7 and checking out other broads when I’m with my girl), I feel pretty good. I remember getting really depressed off and on while on gear. I had days where I felt like the man and then days where I felt like garbage.

I’ve always had a temper and I broke a stool in my garage the other day after having a frustrating few days. I don’t think that changed much from before. 

I wouldn’t expect to feel 100% for a while. I’m 4 months in and just started feeling more like myself in terms of libido. Like you, I kind of yo-yoed from 0 sex drive to wanting to watch a little porn to the occasional sex session the first 3 months.

----------


## PistolPete33

This is great feedback. Thank you for sharing. Do you feel like your sex drive is slowly returning or will this be how you are while you’re off? I think the sex drive right now is hands down my biggest issue and I’m hoping that changes






> That’s the thing about coming off for me, too. Other than not being super motivated to work out and my sex drive diminishing (which is kind of good in a way; not horny 24/7 and checking out other broads when I’m with my girl), I feel pretty good. I remember getting really depressed off and on while on gear. I had days where I felt like the man and then days where I felt like garbage.
> 
> I’ve always had a temper and I broke a stool in my garage the other day after having a frustrating few days. I don’t think that changed much from before. 
> 
> I wouldn’t expect to feel 100% for a while. I’m 4 months in and just started feeling more like myself in terms of libido. Like you, I kind of yo-yoed from 0 sex drive to wanting to watch a little porn to the occasional sex session the first 3 months.

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 39: more of the same. No morning wood but not sure if it’s because I’ve had to get up early for work and I haven’t been sleeping as well. Sex drives comes and goes. We planned on having sex last night but she got home late and I was too tired to stay up so I went to sleep

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 40: toughest day by far. Had a long day at work and came home to fight with my boiler. We had issues with it and I tried fixing it. Spent 6 hours last night trying to get it fixed and literally lost my shit. I cannot remember being this angry in years

Got it working finally but literally got zero sleep. Skipped the gym to fix the boiler

----------


## PistolPete33

Day 41: Another challenging day. I didn't get any sleep so I dragged all day long. I did go to the gym after work and did shoulders. Was happy that I'm able to start doing an actual shoulder workout even though I'm still going light. I've VERY short tempered though and that's really concerning.

Day 42: Today was better than yesterday. Nothing really to report. I'm not tired at the end of the day and don't need to take a nap like I was doing before so that's a good thing. Did legs at the gym today but just kept it light. My strenghth is def. down quite a bit but that's not my focus right now.

----------

